# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #220 (02/2019)



## PCGH_Aleco (19. Dezember 2018)

Willkommen im zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2019. Die neue Ausgabe liegt immer ab dem ersten Mittwoch des Monats, in diesem Fall also dem 2. Januar 2019, am Kiosk. Die Digitalversion gibt's den Freitag davor, in diesem Fall ab dem 28. Dezember. Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Eure konstruktive Kritik wird von der Redaktion gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (eine Stunde Schlaf muss sein), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jede einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (27. Dezember 2018)

Wie immer eine sehr gelungene Ausgabe, die ich bereits seit dem 22.12. in den Händen halten darf, danke dafür


----------



## DrSkill (29. Dezember 2018)

Moin,
ich weis jetzt nicht genau wohin mit meiner Frage. Der Key von der Zeitschrift für MOO ist laut Steam bereits benutzt.
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit irgendwie Hilfe zu bekommen ? 

vielen Dank


----------



## NCphalon (29. Dezember 2018)

Werde mir die Ausgabe denke ich morgen holen, weil mich einige Artikel interessieren. Aber meint ihr, der 9980XE-Tuning Artikel nutzt mehr als einer Handvoll eurer Leser?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Januar 2019)

Davon gehe ich mal schwer aus.  Wenn du den Tuning-Abschnitt bereits gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass auf den zwei Seiten natürlich OC-Ergebnisse des Core i9-9980XE zu finden sind, wir uns aber auch damit beschäftigen, welche Vorteile verschiedene Maßnahmen (Kern-OC, Mesh-OC, RAM-OC) einzeln betrachtet und in Kombination in Spielen und Anwendungen hinsichtlich der Leistung und Leistungsaufnahme bewirken. Diese Informationen kann man auf andere Skylake-X-CPUs übertragen. Die Leistung(saufnahme) eines i9-7900X zum Beispiel wird sich prozentual relativ ähnlich verändern, auch wenn er 2017 erschienen ist und 8 Kerne weniger hat.

Abgesehen davon muss man den Nutzen ja gar nicht so eng im Sinne von "Das kann ich selbst so umsetzen" verstehen. Ich zum Beispiel lese regelmäßig (Tuning-)Artikel, auch wenn ich die Hardware selbst gar nicht einsetze. Der Nutzen ist dann einfach das Anlesen von Wissen und ein angenehmer Zeitvertreib.

Eine kleine Ergänzung zum Artikel habe ich übrigens noch: Für 7-Zip konnte ich nur 32 Threads nutzen (mehr lassen sich nicht einstellen), was für einen 18-Kerner mit SMT natürlich nicht optimal ist. Für CPU-Tests verwenden wir bei 7-Zip nach Möglichkeit sogar die 1,5-fache Threadanzahl, um eine gute Auslastung zu erzielen. Beim i9980XE wären das 54 gewesen (18 Kerne * 2 (SMT) = 36 --> 36 * 1,5 = 54).



DrSkill schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich weis jetzt nicht genau wohin mit meiner Frage. Der Key von der Zeitschrift für MOO ist laut Steam bereits benutzt.
> Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit irgendwie Hilfe zu bekommen ?
> 
> vielen Dank


Melde dich am besten mal via E-Mail bei der offiziellen Leserpost-Adresse: leserpost@pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. Januar 2019)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Werde mir die Ausgabe denke ich morgen holen, weil mich einige Artikel interessieren. Aber meint ihr, der 9980XE-Tuning Artikel nutzt mehr als einer Handvoll eurer Leser?



Ist zwar keine CPU, die sich mal in meinen PC "verirren" wird (nicht mal bei nem Lottogewinn ), aber interessant fand ich den Artikel trotzdem.

Da hätte ich auch gleiche ne Frage: wie setzt sich das Preisleistungsverhältnis bei den CPUs zusammen? Ich verstehe, wenn ein 9980XE mit _5-_ abgestempelt wird. Aber warum verdienst sich ein TR2950X nur eine _5+_? Das will mir dann nicht in den Kopf.
Gibt´s da ne Rechenformel? So in die Richtung:

1C/2T bis 40€ --> sehr gut
1C/2T bis 50€ --> gut
...usw

Ich hoffe, ihr wisst, was ich meine 



Edit: Übrigens noch ein kleiner Fehler in der Tabelle auf Seite 105: 





> 2) AC/DC Gelichrichtung der Wechselspannung


----------

